# Average age of first heat cycle?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The best indication is going to be talking to your breeder about it and finding out when her mom went into heat.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Rose went into heat at 8 months. She recently had her second heat and we are now in process of setting up her partial spay in March. I waited for her to grow older and her growth plates to close before the procedure. I am also opting for an ovary sparing spay instead of a full spay. Here are some links that I found helpful:
Parsemus Foundation » Ovary-Sparing Spay

Golden retriever study suggests neutering affects dog health :: UC Davis News & Information

Of course you need to make sure there are no intact males in your neighborhood and if there are let your neighbors know that you have a girl in heat and take all the precautions of her not meeting them during that month. It is a pain to have them under house arrest especially when they are so young and you have to exhaust them mentally and work more indoors with them.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly was 9 months. My breeder was confident she would not come in before 7.5 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye was almost 10 mo. (same age as her mother) for her first heat. I would check your contract and with your Vet for the best age. Some Vets want to wait until after the first heat, and some contracts ask you wait until the dog is physically mature. 

Other than keeping a good eye on your girl, the heat cycle passes in a relatively short time and if no male dogs in your family, it is really not a problem at all.


----------

